# Good To The Last PUFF!!!!



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just finished my first CAO ESCAPARATE SERIES - COLUMBIA cigar that I received at last night's Serious Cigar Party... Well, all I can say is that it is an awesome smoke, so much so that I had to use a toothpick to hold it as I got down to the end. I can't wait to get to one of the CRIOLLO MADURO, that's next!

In one of the pic's there is a penny and in another pic there is a sunflower seed, so I nubbed this one pretty good and it was Good to the last puff. Maybe that can be a new tagline for CAO.

Thanks to Tim Ozgener and CAO for such an awesome cigar.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice..not wasting any of that one


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice nubbin'!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

that was my favorite of the two cigars.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Got your money's worth out of that


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

you need a pipe so you can finish it off


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Waste not......want not.

Can't wait to try one.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

You really did nub it, but if its still good, why not?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Thing of beauty right there! 

CD


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very impressive......but there's still just a little window of opportunity to go further...........


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

hey thats my match technique! lol guess im not the only one...


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Too much further and I think my teeth would have caught on fire. 

AND, if I was from Arkansas it would have caught my TOOTH on fire!


----------



## CigarCrazy (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice trick with the toothpick!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

cdowden3691 said:


> Too much further and I think my teeth would have caught on fire.
> 
> AND, if I was from Arkansas it would have caught my TOOTH on fire!


Good one! :biggrin:


----------

